# Traffic safety plan



## شبح ذهبي (21 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم 
​ارجو من كل من يستطيع مساعدتي في تصميم (*traffic safety plan*) و أشاراة السلامة التي تعلق على جدار المشروع وخاصة على مدخل المشروع مع العلم بتخرجي الجديد ولا املك خبرة في مجال safety وقد عينت بموقع *safety engineer* فأرجو انا يزودني بكتب او ابحاث وملفات اتوكاد عن هندسة السلامة و الاشاراة المستخدمة و لوحات السلامة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## بوبكر المهدي (6 أكتوبر 2012)

اخي الكريم بإمكاني مساعدتك قدر الامكان وارجو التواصل في هذا الموضوع وذلك للافادة .


----------



## artart (31 أكتوبر 2012)

نرجو المشاركه في الفائده مع الشكر


----------



## bravearab (22 يوليو 2016)

؟؟؟


----------



## يا الغالي (24 يوليو 2016)

تعتمد تعقيدها حسب قوانين المتبعة 
















يمكن الاستفاد من ملف الدورة التالية 
http://firesafetyeng.blogspot.com/2013/10/blog-post_16.html


لا تسونا من الدعاء الصالحة


----------

